# Olight X7 Marauder measurements (3x XHP70, 4x 18650)



## maukka (Sep 19, 2016)

EDIT: The review is now ready, except for runtimes on lower output modes.

*Disclaimer: I received the review sample from Olight free of charge.

*






Olight X7 Marauder was first introduced at the SHOT Show 2016 in January. The 4x 18650 + 3 XHP70 soda can monster with 9000 lumens is finally here.

Available to purhase here: http://www.olightstore.com/led-flashlights/safety-and-self-defense/olight-x7-marauder
Kit version with batteries and a 4 bay charger: http://www.olightstore.com/led-flashlights/safety-and-self-defense/olight-x7-marauder-kit
*
Manufacturer's specifications*
Batteries: 4x 18650, high drain batteries required for maximum output
LED: 3x Cree XHP70 in cool white
Strobe: 10Hz
Waterproof: IPX8 to 2m
Mode memory: yes, except turbo and turbo s
Low voltage protection: led indicator when battery voltage low, automatic power cutoff at critical levels
Thermal regulation: yes, reduces output to prevent overheating

*Output specs*
Maximum output: 9000 lumens for 2.5 minutes + 1800 lumens for 200 minutes (uncooled in room temperature)
Other output levels: 5500/3000/1000/300/3 lumens
Light intensity: 24500 candela
Beam distance: 313 m

*Measured dimensions and weight*
Length: 128.2mm
Head width: 68.3mm
Handle width: 52mm
Weight: 465g without batteries (+204g for the four bundled batteries)

*Unboxing

*The retail box is nice and colorful with a premium feel, just like the Olight R50 Seeker. There's a protective film covering the lens in the front. In the kit version I received the batteries were installed in the light but the positive contacts on two of them were covered by plastic tabs to prevent drain during storage and shipping.















































The batteries are rewrapped Samsung 35Es which have a protection circuit added.

Since the X7 is using the 6V XHP70 emitter, it needs a higher operating voltage than what a single 18650 4.2V can provide. Because of this the batteries aren't all in a parallel configuration, rather there's a 2S2P setup. As such, the light can also be operated with just two batteries.

In a series configuration there's always more risks compared to single battery or parallel arrangements. That's why Olight decided to implement a protection circuit to the Samsung INR18650 35E batteries. They have a hefty pricetag though, $72 without a charger. The Omni-DOK universal charger is $21.90 (http://www.olightstore.com/batteries-and-chargers/omni-dok-universal-battery-charger). I would prefer any four bay charger with a total charge current of at least 4x1 amps.

Fortunately you can use any high drain batteries in the X7 as long as they are (real) button tops. This is because there's a physical polarity protection in the positive battery terminals inside the light. I tested Samsung 25Rs and 30Qs, which worked fine. Raised flat tops like the Sanyo 18650GA won't work.





The light can be operated with just two batteries in case of emergency. Don't expect as much light though. Any battery with a button will work.
*User interface

*The usual Olight interface is there with a little twist because of the new "turbo s" mode.

From off:
One click to turn on (memorizes last used mode, except turbo, turbo s and strobe)
Long press and hold for moonlight (also memorized)
Double click for turbo, another double click after light has turned on for turbo s
Triple click for strobe

From on:
Click to turn off
Long press to cycle through basic modes (low, medium, high)
Double click for turbo, another double click for turbo s
Triple click for strobe

*Size comparison to comparable high output soda can lights*





















*Beam, tint and color rendering*





Color temperature in different parts of the beam.





Tint in different parts of the beam.





Tint in different brightness modes

*Spectral data and color rendering*

For spectral information and CRI calculations I use an X-rite i1Pro spectrophotometer with HCFR, Babelcolor CT&A and ArgyllCMS spotread for the graphs and data. For runtime tests I use spotread with a custom script and an i1Display Pro because it doesn’t require calibration every 30 minutes like the i1Pro.

*Explanation of abbreviations (click link to read more)*

CCT = correlated color temperature, higher temperature means cooler (bluish)
CRI (Ra) = color rendering index consisting of 8 different colors (R1-R8), max value 100
CRI (R9) = color rendering index with deep red, usually difficult for led based light sources, max value 100
TLCI = television lighting consistency index, max value 100
CQS (Qa) = Proposed replacement for CRI, RMS average of 15 color samples
CRI2012 (Ra,2012) = Another proposed replacement for CRI, consists of 17 color samples
MCRI = Color rendering index based on the memory of colors or 9 familiar objects
*NEW Read more about the IES TM-30-15 method here (link is external) *
TM-30 = The newest color rendering method using 99 samples. Preferred for comparing LEDs.
TM-30 (Rf) = Accuracy of colors, fidelity index. Replaces CRI(Ra).
TM-30 (Rg) = Gamut of colors, saturation index. Higher number means more saturated colors.
Tint dev. (“Duv” in the CTA screenshots) is the tint’s distance to the black body radiator line in the CIE graphs. The higher the number, the greener the tint. 0,0000 means absolutely neutral white and negative numbers mean rosy/magenta tint. Anything over 0,0100 can be described as visibly green.





Spectral graph.





X7 CRI data.






*Runtimes and output*

Please note: lumen measurements are only rough estimates
My diy 40 cm integrating styrofoam sphere has been calibrated using Olight R50 on that has with valostore.fi measuring it at 1178 lumens with their Labsphere. Verified with a ceiling bounce test comparing the X7 to the Noctigon Meteor M43 (219C) which has been specced by the manufacturer at 6700 lumens. Results vary






_Runtimes on lower outputs coming later.

_Runtime on turbo s mode with different batteries. The provided Samsung 35Es are quite nice indeed and offer the longest runtimes. I didn't test Sanyo GAs since the light requires button top batteries.





At 54 degrees measured from the head, the output drops down. The stepdown occurred anywhere from 5 minutes and 30 seconds to 7 minutes depending on the ambient temperature that wasn't controlled by a/c. The output settles down at about 4600 lumens with cooling.






Naturally without cooling the stepdown happens faster. After 3 minutes and 10 seconds the output dropped to 2150 lumens. After the runtime test on turbo s without cooling, the body of the X7 was 53°C, which is uncomfortable to hold.

The 5990 lumen hours for the bundled 3500mAh batteries means that the total light energy with one charge equals a light source that produces a steady 5990 lumens for one hour. Assuming equal voltage drop with equal current draw, the lumen hours decrease linearly with lower capacity batteries. This was also the case with the three batteries I tested. Since the Olight X7 is regulated, the output stays the same regardless of battery voltage as long as the maximum current of the battery is enough to provide the juice needed by the flashlight. Only the runtimes vary in such a system.

Right after the runtime test on Turbo S, the batteries measured 2.86-2.88 volts. The X7 has an internal battery protection, because the protection on the batteries wasn't tripped. Settled at 2.96V

*Thermal regulation*








The thermal stepdowns happens when the surface is at 54-56°C. The increase in output is not instant if you start cooling the light off after it has already stepped down due to heat.


Only after the light has cooled significantly it starts to ramp back up again. I measured 38°C from the surface 6 minutes after turning the fan on at 10 minutes. This is when the output suddenly jumped up a bit for the first time. The surface temperature rose from 36 to 41 during the next 17 minutes while the fan was on and the light kept getting brighter. It finally (almost) reached the output that was achieved with the test where the fan was on all the time. Turning the light off and on again didn’t restore the original turbo s levels, because the batteries had already depleted a bit. Temperature never rose above 41°C afterwards while the fan was on.


I turned the fan off again at 45 minutes when the temperature and output were stabilized. After this the temperature started climbing again and reached 56°C at 52:40 after which a stepdown naturally happened again. Temp stayed at 53° from there on out.


Finally I turned the fan on at the 1 hour mark. The behaviour was similar as before: output increased when the surface had cooled down to 38°C.


The temperature was 40°C at 1h 25min when the final stepdown happened because of the low battery voltage.

*Thermal video*


*PWM
*There is no PWM on any of the modes, even moonlight.

*Strobe

*




Strobe is 10Hz, but The output doesn't drop to zero between strobes. You can see that the leds shut down gradually, and I measured the time for them to completely dim to be about 200ms, whereas the strobe only waits for 50ms until the next flash.





Here's me shutting down the light. Notice the gradual slope. Center horizontal line represents zero output. There is still some light coming out after 100 ms.

*Verdict*

If you absolutely positively have to light up everything in front of you, this is the flashlight for you! The Olight X7 Marauder is superbly built with quality oozing from it. The UI is excellent as usual and good heat management means that if you loan this light out, they will not be able to destroy it. 

Considering the lumen output, the light stays surprisinly comfortable for several minutes. In optimal conditions, thermal stepdown takes up to 5-7 minutes to activate from initial power on. The lowest level of 3 lumens is welcomed too. However, the X7 deserves some criticism for its level choices. The jump from 6 lumens to 400 lumens is too big. An intermediate mode of 50-100 lumens would be useful.

Please Olight give us a neutral white option! Even though they cannot quite reach the same output, Noctigon Meteor M43 and Thrunite TN36UT are serious competition in the same price range. They are a tempting alternative for people who don't like cool white and don't want to mod their lights. Of course there's still Vinh... he'll probably start selling modded X7s soon, since the awesome R50vn (http://skylumen.com/collections/v54-lights/products/olight-r50vn-best-26650-light-r) is already available.

+ Crazy output
+ Super wide beam
+ Excellent build quality and attractive packaging
+ Comes with a nice holster
+ Handles heat well, output stays high longer than most lights
+ Thermal regulation, even with the ridicilous output, the light is safe to operate
+ Low voltage warning led and protection (cutoff at about 2.8 volts)
+ Compatible with long and short batteries
+ No PWM on any of the modes
- Low CRI
- Tint inconsistency, greenish hotspot, bluish spill
- Though good quality, the kit batteries are overpriced but at least not proprietary

*General remarks*
* Needs button top batteries
* Bundled kit batteries are protected and rewrapped Samsung INR 35Es with high current and 3500mAh capacity
* Strobe and turbo modes are not memorized
* The low voltage warning is only seen on the side led. The XHP70s will not flicker.
* Batteries are in a 2S2P configuration and the light can be used with only two batteries if absolutely necessary, expect lower output and runtimes though


----------



## maukka (Sep 19, 2016)

*Re: Olight X7 Marauder unboxing (3x XHP70, 4x 18650) review in progress*

The batteries in my light are just rewrapped Samsung 35E. Should be no problem to use any high drain ones.


----------



## Bruno28 (Sep 19, 2016)

*Re: Olight X7 Marauder unboxing (3x XHP70, 4x 18650) review in progress*

This light looks great. Love the blue touches. And 9000lm! 
More photos and videos please.


----------



## narmattaru (Sep 19, 2016)

*Re: Olight X7 Marauder unboxing (3x XHP70, 4x 18650) review in progress*

nice start, looking for live outdoor photos )


----------



## maukka (Sep 19, 2016)

*Re: Olight X7 Marauder unboxing (3x XHP70, 4x 18650) review in progress*

Very first and unscientific output test using ceiling bounce. The Noctigon Meteor M43 (with Nichia 219C) set as reference with 6700 lumens at startup. Since they are both about as floody, the results should be quite comparable.

The bundled batteries are Samsung 35E with a protection circuit. 30Qs are unprotected button tops, which are barely long enough for the X7. I couldn't activate Turbo S on the first try.

Lumens for the first minute on highest output.


----------



## Doomsday (Sep 19, 2016)

*Re: Olight X7 Marauder unboxing (3x XHP70, 4x 18650) review in progress*

Thanks for the great photos mate. The size comparison photo reminded me of how pretty the M43 is lol


----------



## ven (Sep 19, 2016)

*Re: Olight X7 Marauder unboxing (3x XHP70, 4x 18650) review in progress*

Excellent info/pics and thanks for sharing, little concerned with the battery side and it seems standard INR cells are a little too short(maybe break connection/rattle). Is it limited to the 10a 3500mah protected cells? (length wise not the actual cells)No biggie i guess, just an inconvenience more than anything if limited .

Oh and really liking the olight presentation of late with the box design, gives it that prestige feel.


----------



## maukka (Sep 19, 2016)

*Re: Olight X7 Marauder unboxing (3x XHP70, 4x 18650) review in progress*

First beamshot comparisons. The Noctigon is the only really comparable, but threw in the new Acebeam EC50-II with a XHP70 and the quad XP-G2 Astrolux too.

The spill on this thing is HUGE.


----------



## maukka (Sep 19, 2016)

*Re: Olight X7 Marauder unboxing (3x XHP70, 4x 18650) review in progress*



ven said:


> Excellent info/pics and thanks for sharing, little concerned with the battery side and it seems standard INR cells are a little too short(maybe break connection/rattle). Is it limited to the 10a 3500mah protected cells? (length wise not the actual cells)No biggie i guess, just an inconvenience more than anything if limited .



The 30Qs didn't even rattle at all. I'll test some more with some 18650GAs too, maybe my double clicking just wasn't good enough. Just threw them right back in to the charger after failing to make that output test.


----------



## ven (Sep 19, 2016)

*Re: Olight X7 Marauder unboxing (3x XHP70, 4x 18650) review in progress*

Great cheers, awesome beam pics...........even though a cool white, the colours look pretty good to me on my screen(accurate) One of the cool white LED's i like are the xhp70's.


----------



## maukka (Sep 20, 2016)

*Re: Olight X7 Marauder unboxing (3x XHP70, 4x 18650) review in progress*

The Olight stays relatively cool to the touch even with that monstrous output, but of course it does get hot after a while.


----------



## maukka (Sep 20, 2016)

*Re: Olight X7 Marauder unboxing (3x XHP70, 4x 18650) review in progress*

Still, you can melt styrofoam with the head... so don't leave the light unattended on Turbo S. Glad my runtime box started smelling bad.

This happened in under 2 minutes.


----------



## Impossible lumens (Sep 20, 2016)

*Re: Olight X7 Marauder unboxing (3x XHP70, 4x 18650) review in progress*

Wow, Olight presents their lights so well in the box. Every time I get an Olight, I get that "having a rich experience" kind of feeling when taking it out of the box and seeing what was included. I think it really speaks to their standards and self image. It's a magnificent looking light and the reflectors sure seam deeper than say TN36UT, but can't tell for sure with photos. Thank you Maukka.


----------



## zs&tas (Sep 20, 2016)

*Re: Olight X7 Marauder unboxing (3x XHP70, 4x 18650) review in progress*

Maukka, that heat vid is awesome ! I really enjoyed that, good work !


----------



## maukka (Sep 20, 2016)

*Re: Olight X7 Marauder unboxing (3x XHP70, 4x 18650) review in progress*

How does 55 minutes above 4000 lumens sound? That's what it does as long as there's some airflow. Haven't measured uncooled yet.


----------



## Budda (Sep 20, 2016)

*Re: Olight X7 Marauder unboxing (3x XHP70, 4x 18650) review in progress*

Pics looks great.
I don't have the stepdown at around 34' on mine.


----------



## maukka (Sep 20, 2016)

*Re: Olight X7 Marauder unboxing (3x XHP70, 4x 18650) review in progress*



Budda said:


> Pics looks great.
> I don't have the stepdown at around 34' on mine.



It's probably heat related. I have it on all of my three batteries I tested on Turbo S with fan cooling at 28-38 minutes.


----------



## Budda (Sep 20, 2016)

*Re: Olight X7 Marauder unboxing (3x XHP70, 4x 18650) review in progress*

Here's mine, raw, for comparison


----------



## maukka (Sep 20, 2016)

*Re: Olight X7 Marauder unboxing (3x XHP70, 4x 18650) review in progress*



Budda said:


> Here's mine, raw, for comparison



That's uncooled I assume. I don't have that extra stepdown either with the fan off since the output is already much lower (2200 vs. 4600 lm).


----------



## Budda (Sep 20, 2016)

*Re: Olight X7 Marauder unboxing (3x XHP70, 4x 18650) review in progress*

yes, is at room temperature (RT)


----------



## maukka (Sep 20, 2016)

*Re: Olight X7 Marauder unboxing (3x XHP70, 4x 18650) review in progress*

The review is now done. Please see the first post.


----------



## zs&tas (Sep 20, 2016)

*Re: Olight X7 Marauder unboxing (3x XHP70, 4x 18650) review in progress*

Nice, all runtimes are turbo. With out the voltage drop from turbo use and heat build up, can it be turned on at 3000 lumens and stay there ?


----------



## narmattaru (Sep 20, 2016)

*Re: Olight X7 Marauder unboxing (3x XHP70, 4x 18650) review in progress*

and done excellent!
thanx a lot for such a detailed review.


----------



## noboneshotdog (Sep 20, 2016)

*Re: Olight X7 Marauder unboxing (3x XHP70, 4x 18650) review in progress*



zs&tas said:


> Maukka, that heat vid is awesome ! I really enjoyed that, good work !




Now we know why they call it the "Meteor"! That light looked like it was about to burn up. :laughing:


----------



## Toby (Sep 20, 2016)

*Re: Olight X7 Marauder unboxing (3x XHP70, 4x 18650) review in progress*

Thank you, Maukka, it is a very detailed review. I really like your heat detection video.


----------



## maukka (Sep 21, 2016)

*Re: Olight X7 Marauder unboxing (3x XHP70, 4x 18650) review in progress*

They have listed the kit version with 4 batteries and a 4 bay charger:
http://www.olightstore.com/led-flashlights/safety-and-self-defense/olight-x7-marauder-kit


----------



## eneoros (Sep 21, 2016)

*Re: Olight X7 Marauder unboxing (3x XHP70, 4x 18650) review in progress*

Can you mention something about the user interface, because i'm not aware of the Olight interfaces. The moonlight and especially how it's activated and can you start from it and cycle through otrer modes graduali or it is separated and used alone. Because in my tm16 i can start from moonlight i can start from last used and from turbo. 
Thanks.


----------



## sledhead (Sep 21, 2016)

*Re: Olight X7 Marauder unboxing (3x XHP70, 4x 18650) review in progress*

Can't imagine the time you put into this review. Wonderful job! :thumbsup:


----------



## Bruno28 (Sep 21, 2016)

*Re: Olight X7 Marauder unboxing (3x XHP70, 4x 18650) review in progress*

I ordered mine from ebay. Apparently it's been shipped and on its way. Thought they weren't available yet.


----------



## maukka (Sep 21, 2016)

*Re: Olight X7 Marauder unboxing (3x XHP70, 4x 18650) review in progress*



eneoros said:


> Can you mention something about the user interface, because i'm not aware of the Olight interfaces. The moonlight and especially how it's activated and can you start from it and cycle through otrer modes graduali or it is separated and used alone. Because in my tm16 i can start from moonlight i can start from last used and from turbo.
> Thanks.



Can't believe I didn't put that in. Here goes and also updated the review.

*User interface

*The usual Olight interface is there with a little twist because of the new "turbo s" mode.

From off:
One click to turn on (memorizes last used mode, except turbo, turbo s and strobe)
Long press and hold for moonlight (also memorized)
Double click for turbo, another double click after light has turned on for turbo s
Triple click for strobe

From on:
Click to turn off
Long press to cycle through basic modes (low, medium, high)
Double click for turbo, another double click for turbo s
Triple click for strobe


----------



## eneoros (Sep 21, 2016)

*Re: Olight X7 Marauder unboxing (3x XHP70, 4x 18650) review in progress*

thanks for quick update  So if you longpress and start from moonlight can you then longprrss and cycle though low medium and high. This is what concerns me and will motivate me to purchase the Olight x7.


----------



## maukka (Sep 21, 2016)

Exactly. From moon long press will go to low-med-high.


----------



## eneoros (Sep 21, 2016)

Great ) now its up to decide from where to buy it. There are retailers in ebay who claim that they sell cheaper olights because they are in the same region az the factory that produces the flashlights. Is 150$ a realistic price since in the Olight site the price is 200$?


----------



## maukka (Sep 21, 2016)

Someone on the other forum asked, what is the output on Turbo S when the batteries are not full.

Here's runtime on turbo s with ~50% depleted batteries, charged to 3.9V. Total lumen-hours are about half.







So yes, 9000 lumens needs a high battery voltage. This also means that batteries that cannot sustain high voltage under high load, can't provide the max output, just like Olight said.


----------



## maukka (Sep 21, 2016)

maukka said:


> Exactly. From moon long press will go to low-med-high.



Not sure if it matters, but the complete cycle is:
Off - long press for moonlight - long press for low-med-high-low-med-high

So the cycle does not go back to moonlight after the first round.


----------



## eneoros (Sep 21, 2016)

maukka said:


> Not sure if it matters, but the complete cycle is:
> Off - long press for moonlight - long press for low-med-high-low-med-high
> 
> So the cycle does not go back to moonlight after the first round.



It's the same to me because the main was that i can start from moonlight and then low medium and high


----------



## maukka (Sep 21, 2016)

*Re: Olight X7 Marauder unboxing (3x XHP70, 4x 18650) review in progress*



sledhead said:


> Can't imagine the time you put into this review. Wonderful job! :thumbsup:



Thanks a lot! Took a day off work to get this out asap.


----------



## maukka (Sep 22, 2016)

*Re: Olight X7 Marauder unboxing (3x XHP70, 4x 18650) review in progress*

Tested the thermal regulation by turning the fan on and off on the highest mode. Fan cooled and fan off runtimes also shown for reference.





The thermal stepdowns happens when the surface is at 54-56°C. The increase in output is not instant if you start cooling the light off after it has already stepped down due to heat.

Only after the light has cooled significantly it starts to ramp back up again. I measured 38°C from the surface 6 minutes after turning the fan on at 10 minutes. This is when the output suddenly jumped up a bit for the first time. The surface temperature rose from 36 to 41 during the next 17 minutes while the fan was on and the light kept getting brighter. It finally (almost) reached the output that was achieved with the test where the fan was on all the time. Turning the light off and on again didn’t restore the original turbo s levels, because the batteries had already depleted a bit. Temperature never rose above 41°C afterwards while the fan was on.

I turned the fan off again at 45 minutes when the temperature and output were stabilized. After this the temperature started climbing again and reached 56°C at 52:40 after which a stepdown naturally happened again. Temp stayed at 53° from there on out.

Finally I turned the fan on at the 1 hour mark. The behaviour was similar as before: output increased when the surface had cooled down to 38°C.

The temperature was 40°C at 1h 25min when the final stepdown happened because of the low battery voltage.


----------



## TCY (Sep 22, 2016)

*Re: Olight X7 Marauder unboxing (3x XHP70, 4x 18650) review in progress*

Very detailed review. Thanks for the hard work:twothumbs


----------



## eneoros (Sep 22, 2016)

*Re: Olight X7 Marauder unboxing (3x XHP70, 4x 18650) review in progress*

Great review Mukka my admirations. I wonfer if i use the X7 in the winter and the temperature is - 10 Celsius is it going to heath up to 54 degree Celsius or it will behave like in the graph with te fan. 
I have a question about the deeper looking reflectors is the angle of spill the same as in Niwalker mm15 or Thrunite tn36ut or it is with more focised Hotspot and narrower spill.


----------



## maukka (Sep 22, 2016)

*Re: Olight X7 Marauder unboxing (3x XHP70, 4x 18650) review in progress*



eneoros said:


> Great review Mukka my admirations. I wonfer if i use the X7 in the winter and the temperature is - 10 Celsius is it going to heath up to 54 degree Celsius or it will behave like in the graph with te fan.



I have done tests in -8°C with a Zebralight H600Fd III, and with that the freezing ambient temperature was not enough to prevent the light from heating up. It behaved pretty much the same outside in -8°C compared to room temperature with a fan. The output stayed actually a bit higher inside with a fan. But if you added a fan to the mix in the freezing outside tests, then there was no stepdown in output at all 

Here are the tests in question.















> I have a question about the deeper looking reflectors is the angle of spill the same as in Niwalker mm15 or Thrunite tn36ut or it is with more focised Hotspot and narrower spill.




Can't compare the spill to the lights you mentioned, since I don't own them.


----------



## eneoros (Sep 22, 2016)

*Re: Olight X7 Marauder unboxing (3x XHP70, 4x 18650) review in progress*

Thanks for the fast and well informed answer. It was surprising that such low temperatures won't prevent significantly from heating.


----------



## TEMPA (Sep 23, 2016)

*Re: Olight X7 Marauder unboxing (3x XHP70, 4x 18650) review in progress*

So just to make sure I am not mis-reading - this light DOES NOT go from off to maximum output without a whole series of button clicks and even then via turbo mode first? Is that right? Surely you would want to be able to go from darkness to full output or is that just me?


----------



## eneoros (Sep 23, 2016)

*Re: Olight X7 Marauder unboxing (3x XHP70, 4x 18650) review in progress*

From off when you double click you go to turbo and if the batteries are at full charge when you again double click you go to turbo S. So you can go from total darkness to extreme brightness.


----------



## maukka (Sep 23, 2016)

*Re: Olight X7 Marauder unboxing (3x XHP70, 4x 18650) review in progress*



TEMPA said:


> So just to make sure I am not mis-reading - this light DOES NOT go from off to maximum output without a whole series of button clicks and even then via turbo mode first? Is that right? Surely you would want to be able to go from darkness to full output or is that just me?



That's exactly how it works. Good points, and I agree. It would be nice to have an instant access to max output from off. I like the Noctigon's press and hold for momentary turbo from either off or on. Or if you time it right, to stay on turbo from off with a lower temp limit when you release the switch after the turbo has activated.


----------



## flybird (Sep 23, 2016)

*Re: Olight X7 Marauder unboxing (3x XHP70, 4x 18650) review in progress*

Maukka, thanks for the review. 
Could you pleae give some rough comparison with the Thrunite TN36 or TN36UT in term of Beam pattern or other aspect.
( if you happen to have TN36 ) Thank you.


----------



## maukka (Sep 23, 2016)

*Re: Olight X7 Marauder unboxing (3x XHP70, 4x 18650) review in progress*

Sorry, don't have a TN36.


----------



## Gary W. Graley (Sep 24, 2016)

*Re: Olight X7 Marauder unboxing (3x XHP70, 4x 18650) review in progress*

Wow, you are like the Batman of light reviews  Very impressive! I also received one to review from Olight but my review pales (pun intended) to yours. I can add one thing that I did make for mine, since it doesn't have a lanyard;

I came up with as a makeshift lanyard, with the groove running around the light, I tied a whip knot tightly to the light so the paracord is anchored in that groove. And the celtic bead is decorative and also acts as a keeper, meaning you slip your hand into the lanyard, and slide the bead up to your wrist which makes it safer and less likely to fall off your wrist, works well too. And this will prevent the light from rolling around, of course with the wide base it easily stands up on it's own, but this helps.


also behind the light is the holster that comes with the light.






and a close up of the whipping knot, easiest way to do this is to start the whipping knot while it's off the light and get it close to where you have to force the loop over the light housing, then wrap it tighter and finish the knot.


And it's position, with the bulk of the weight behind the lanyard, the head is tilted up if you happen to drop the light and the lanyard wouldn't even attempt to slip off due to the wider bezel area.







I took some shots in hand today to show a size comparison, my palm measures about 3 1/2" wide which I would say is about a medium glove size. Here is a shot to compare it's size to a Fenix TK22 which I am pretty sure most light folks will recognize. Now the TK22 is rated about 900 lumens and the Olight X7 is rated at 9,000, yes, a sizeable difference in output, but the main difference I see would be the throw, where the TK22 goes as far or farther but not NEARLY as full or wide a flood as the X7, so it comes down to what you need to do with the light. The TK22 you would be moving it about in order to see more things, where the X7 lights up a wider area so you SEE things at the same time, that is a plus for sure.










The lanyard idea seems to work fine, and it still fits into the holster with that attached, here you can see how I slid the celtic bead up to my wrist to act as a keeper, please keep in mind, this is NOT from Olight, just something my brain cooked up to solve the lack of a lanyard attachment spot 










and if it drops out of my hand, it will hang like so, or if you needed to let it go to grab something, you can do so without having to find a spot or put it in the holster;










you can see that the weight is tail heavy so that will make the lanyard unable to slide off, even so, it is fairly tight around it so it wouldn't come free at this point anyways.









Hope that helps you guys and gals out and maybe you can use this lanyard idea on some other lights as well.
G2


----------



## Impossible lumens (Sep 24, 2016)

*Re: Olight X7 Marauder unboxing (3x XHP70, 4x 18650) review in progress*

Wow, this is a very interesting review to read through. The X7 impresses me too. Looks to be a pretty well thought out premium flooder. Thanks Maukka.


----------



## eneoros (Sep 25, 2016)

*Re: Olight X7 Marauder unboxing (3x XHP70, 4x 18650) review in progress*

So in youtube there are already a few beamshot videos of the Olight x7 and something that i noticed in Martial's Going gear video is s really bluish tint of the spill on his hand. Maybe Mukka will answer best my question since he has done the special analysis of ther Hotspot and the spill. Is the spill more bluish in the Olight x7 then the comon CW flashlights or is there some reflection from the blue ring of the basel.


----------



## maukka (Sep 25, 2016)

*Re: Olight X7 Marauder unboxing (3x XHP70, 4x 18650) review in progress*

In the X7 the spread in color temp for spill vs. hotspot is typical for a Cree LED. The only exception I have encountered is the Cree MT-G2, which actually gets warmer towards the spill and has less of a difference between hotspot and spill anyway.


----------



## haro (Sep 25, 2016)

*Re: Olight X7 Marauder unboxing (3x XHP70, 4x 18650) review in progress*

Thank you, it's an impressive review!

Question regarding the original Olight Batteries, with Samsung 35E cell. 
Are they protected and how long they are?

Do you think, that the protected Keeppower 18650 3500mAh, discharge protection about 8A, will fit with the dimensions of the X7 batterie tank?
The Keeppower is 69mm long.
Will it be sufficient for Turbo S?


----------



## shrike2222 (Sep 25, 2016)

*Re: Olight X7 Marauder unboxing (3x XHP70, 4x 18650) review in progress*

Thank you for great review, Maukka!

I'm interested in Noctigon M43, would you provide more detail review for M43?
Lumens output, runtime and so on.

Kim.


----------



## maukka (Sep 26, 2016)

*Re: Olight X7 Marauder unboxing (3x XHP70, 4x 18650) review in progress*



haro said:


> Question regarding the original Olight Batteries, with Samsung 35E cell.
> Are they protected and how long they are?
> 
> Do you think, that the protected Keeppower 18650 3500mAh, discharge protection about 8A, will fit with the dimensions of the X7 batterie tank?
> ...



The bundled Olight Samsung 35E batteries are protected and 68.9mm long. I have those exact same Keeppowers. Mine are 69.2mm long and fit fine. 

Here's the first 10 minutes on the Olight Samsung 35Es and Keeppower 3500mAhs. Ambient 19°C with a fan. The Keeppowers keep up just fine. The stepdown time difference is just because of heat. I did the Olight test a while after the Keeppower test and there might still have been some residual heat inside the light.


----------



## maukka (Sep 26, 2016)

*Re: Olight X7 Marauder unboxing (3x XHP70, 4x 18650) review in progress*



shrike2222 said:


> I'm interested in Noctigon M43, would you provide more detail review for M43?
> Lumens output, runtime and so on.



I will do the Meteor test at some point.


----------



## TEMPA (Sep 26, 2016)

*Re: Olight X7 Marauder unboxing (3x XHP70, 4x 18650) review in progress*



maukka said:


> That's exactly how it works. Good points, and I agree. It would be nice to have an instant access to max output from off.



Yeah that took it off my shopping list to be honest. I want some way to go to max output from off. Not with 4 button clicks.... Seems a poorly thought out design in my opinion.


----------



## eneoros (Sep 27, 2016)

*Re: Olight X7 Marauder unboxing (3x XHP70, 4x 18650) review in progress*

i suppose that panasonic ncr18650b wont be enough to deliver the current for achieving that 9000lm or i am wrong.


----------



## firsttothescene (Sep 27, 2016)

*Re: Olight X7 Marauder unboxing (3x XHP70, 4x 18650) review in progress*



Gary W. Graley said:


> Wow, you are like the Batman of light reviews  Very impressive! I also received one to review from Olight but my review pales (pun intended) to yours. I can add one thing that I did make for mine, since it doesn't have a lanyard;
> 
> I came up with as a makeshift lanyard, with the groove running around the light, I tied a whip knot tightly to the light so the paracord is anchored in that groove. And the celtic bead is decorative and also acts as a keeper, meaning you slip your hand into the lanyard, and slide the bead up to your wrist which makes it safer and less likely to fall off your wrist, works well too. And this will prevent the light from rolling around, of course with the wide base it easily stands up on it's own, but this helps.
> 
> ...


Nice lanyard


----------



## Gary W. Graley (Sep 28, 2016)

*Re: Olight X7 Marauder unboxing (3x XHP70, 4x 18650) review in progress*

Thanks, it works really well and provides better security while using it, being tightly into that groove, it's not coming off anytime soon!
G2


----------



## Bruno28 (Sep 29, 2016)

Mine arrived today


----------



## tonkem (Sep 30, 2016)

How do you like it, Bruno28? Any lights to compare it to? Thanks for the reply.


----------



## Bruno28 (Sep 30, 2016)

I've got these I can compare later. I just moved house so it's a bit of a mess. But in a week I can compare. Also have a th75 coming which I can add to the comparison.


----------



## tonkem (Sep 30, 2016)

Be sure to give some impressions of the light. I have a noctigon meteor m43 at 6500 lumens, but I have my eye on this light from Olight. I have never owned an Olight, so not sure what to expect. I like the build quality of the Noctigon, and it is a bit smaller than the Olight, but I like the look of the Olight as well. 

Thanks again.


----------



## martinaee (Sep 30, 2016)

*Re: Olight X7 Marauder unboxing (3x XHP70, 4x 18650) review in progress*

Can somebody explain the 2S2P setup a bit more generally? If you do only have two cells (assuming the specific cells allowing the higher voltage and drain necessary) do they have to go in very specific spots in the light for it to still reach that voltage necessary? Can it reach the max output with just two cells?


----------



## Bruno28 (Sep 30, 2016)

Every olight I've had has been outstanding quality. If you're thinking of getting one, just get it won't dissapoint. It's pretty bright. But indoors it's no much difference between the mm18 II and X7. I'll see what it's like when it's dark.


----------



## boyka (Sep 30, 2016)

Thanks for the great review maukka
The output is amazing and it gives the same/close number as the specs.
The compact size and the ability to use only 2 batteries (we need this in an unexpected situation) are also very tempting


----------



## maukka (Oct 1, 2016)

*Re: Olight X7 Marauder unboxing (3x XHP70, 4x 18650) review in progress*



martinaee said:


> Can somebody explain the 2S2P setup a bit more generally? If you do only have two cells (assuming the specific cells allowing the higher voltage and drain necessary) do they have to go in very specific spots in the light for it to still reach that voltage necessary? Can it reach the max output with just two cells?



If using only two cells the batteries have to be in the correct adjacent slots. If the light doesn't turn on move the first battery to the other side of the second one.


----------



## carl (Oct 1, 2016)

*Re: Olight X7 Marauder unboxing (3x XHP70, 4x 18650) review in progress*

I wish Olight would make the power button a lo-level beacon to find it quickly in the dark. Just sayin'


----------



## martinaee (Oct 2, 2016)

*Re: Olight X7 Marauder unboxing (3x XHP70, 4x 18650) review in progress*



maukka said:


> If using only two cells the batteries have to be in the correct adjacent slots. If the light doesn't turn on move the first battery to the other side of the second one.



Oh I see... So it basically becomes two sets of in series cells... in parallel.


----------



## Bucur (Oct 5, 2016)

*Re: Olight X7 Marauder unboxing (3x XHP70, 4x 18650) review in progress*

Maukka, thank you for the excellent review. You have been of great help to me, prior to placing my order for this awesome flashlight. 

I also ordered Orbotronic 3500mAh batteries (Model ORB3500P). They are 10 amp high drain cells. Would you like to comment on my battery choice? Do you think that I ordered proper batteries for this light?


----------



## niktak11 (Oct 5, 2016)

*Re: Olight X7 Marauder unboxing (3x XHP70, 4x 18650) review in progress*



Bucur said:


> Maukka, thank you for the excellent review. You have been of great help to me, prior to placing my order for this awesome flashlight.
> 
> I also ordered Orbotronic 3500mAh batteries (Model ORB3500P). They are 10 amp high drain cells. Would you like to comment on my battery choice? Do you think that I ordered proper batteries for this light?


I think those are NCR18650GA cells if I remember correctly. I think those should be fine although an IMR cell like VTC6 or 30Q would have been better IMO


----------



## maukka (Oct 5, 2016)

*Re: Olight X7 Marauder unboxing (3x XHP70, 4x 18650) review in progress*

Considering that an unprotected Sanyo NCR18650GA is equal or better at high currents (10A) than the Samsung 35E, I have no reason to believe that an added protection circuit on them would make the Sanyo worse than the protected 35E batteries bundled with the X7. Assuming that the Orbtronics are truly authentic NCR18650GA, I'm sure they will be fine.


----------



## Bruno28 (Oct 6, 2016)

I'm using LG MJ1 and it works perfectly.


----------



## Bucur (Oct 6, 2016)

niktak11 said:


> I think those are NCR18650GA cells if I remember correctly. I think those should be fine although an IMR cell like VTC6 or 30Q would have been better IMO



Thanks, niktak 11. I considered IMR cells but in view of the limited duration the X7 can maintain turbo and turbo s modes, I opted for the 3500 mAh capacity of the 10A cells. They are claimed to deliver 10A continuously, with momentary 18A. 



maukka said:


> Considering that an unprotected Sanyo NCR18650GA is equal or better at high currents (10A) than the Samsung 35E, I have no reason to believe that an added protection circuit on them would make the Sanyo worse than the protected 35E batteries bundled with the X7. Assuming that the Orbtronics are truly authentic NCR18650GA, I'm sure they will be fine.



Thank you again maukka. Very good point. The effect of the protection circuit would be almost equal, if not in favour of the Orbtronics. I am now confident that my X7 will not beg for more power. 



Bruno28 said:


> I'm using LG MJ1 and it works perfectly.



Thank you Bruno. According to HKJ's reviews, the LG MJ1 and the Sanyo NCR18650GA are both very good cells that do deliver very high amps. Since yours work perfectly, I no longer have to worry about the suitability of the Orbtronics. I trust Orbtronics for using genuine cells and very best protection circuits.


----------



## mrheosuper (Oct 6, 2016)

Hello everyone, can this light run on NCR18650B at full power(OVER 9000 LUMEN)
I have many ncr18650B in my house, so, it would be good if i dont need to buy any high-drain cell
2s/2p mean you can get 20A/8.4V. Which mean nearly 170w, so each led consumes more than 50w if my cell cant handle this flashlight, and 50w for xhp70 is a little too much for xhp70
So, i assume my cell can push this light to its limit
Can't it?


----------



## mrheosuper (Oct 6, 2016)

Hello everyone, can this light run on NCR18650B at full power(OVER 9000 LUMEN)
I have many ncr18650B in my house, so, it would be good if i dont need to buy any high-drain cell
2s/2p mean you can get 20A/8.4V. Which mean nearly 170w, so each led consumes more than 50w if my cell cant handle this flashlight, and 50w for xhp70 is a little too much for xhp70
So, i assume my cell can push this light to its limit
Can't it?


----------



## rookiedaddy (Oct 7, 2016)

mrheosuper said:


> Hello everyone, can this light run on NCR18650B at full power(OVER 9000 LUMEN)


Yes, provided your NCR18650B has *button top*, and you may not get the manufacturer's runtime, and your NCR18650B may have shorter life-span (note that this last point is pure speculations  as I do not have hard data to back it up).


----------



## Bruno28 (Oct 9, 2016)

Here is a comparison between a Niwalker MM15MB (6800lm), Light X7 (9000lm) and a custom Light Bar I have been creating (in theory should be between 20000 and 24000lm)

*Long Distance*













*Close Distance*


----------



## noboneshotdog (Oct 9, 2016)

Looks like Vihn got his hands on this light!!! He is pushing some amazing #s.


----------



## CUL8R (Oct 9, 2016)

noboneshotdog said:


> Looks like Vihn got his hands on this light!!! He is pushing some amazing #s.



Indeed! His first spec tested with domes on is 16200 lumens at startup and 14500 ANSI Lumens. Also does 87K Lux.

By the way, maukka, a most excellent and complete review!


----------



## Bucur (Oct 18, 2016)

I received my X7. I played a bit with storage charged (3.6V) Eagtac 3400mAh batteries. As expected, these batteries cannot support turbo and turbo s modes. I am eager to see what this beast can do with fully charged 10 Amp Orbtronic 3500mAh batteries but I will be patient enough to match these brand new cells, first. 

I have 8 of them and I want to make two groups of four. I have an AccuPower IQ338 charger/analyser. It can charge, discharge, and charge again the cells in Nor Test mode and reveal their actual capacities @500mA discharge rate.

I wonder if this is a good idea, though. I don’t know how deep it will discharge the cells. There is no info regarding discharge cut-off voltage on the manual. Besides, how relevant this info will be? The cells will actually be subject to much higher loads than .5A. If you were on my shoes, what would you do? 

Thank you.


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Oct 24, 2016)

Moving this to Flashlight Reviews.

Bill


----------



## watchmania (Oct 24, 2016)

*Re: Olight X7 Marauder unboxing (3x XHP70, 4x 18650) review in progress*



Gary W. Graley said:


>



I prefer strapping that is more 'tactical' 





See my pinky? It also allows me to do this magic trick :naughty:


----------



## Olightworld (Oct 24, 2016)

No the standard Panasonic 3400mAh 18650 batteries will not push this light to 9000 lumens. You will stuck around the 5000 lumen range with those cells. 



mrheosuper said:


> Hello everyone, can this light run on NCR18650B at full power(OVER 9000 LUMEN)
> I have many ncr18650B in my house, so, it would be good if i dont need to buy any high-drain cell
> 2s/2p mean you can get 20A/8.4V. Which mean nearly 170w, so each led consumes more than 50w if my cell cant handle this flashlight, and 50w for xhp70 is a little too much for xhp70
> So, i assume my cell can push this light to its limit
> Can't it?


----------



## Olightworld (Oct 24, 2016)

No it most likely won't because the amperage needs to be 8 amps or higher, honestly around 10 to get to 9000 lumens and stay there longer than a couple seconds. 



rookiedaddy said:


> Yes, provided your NCR18650B has *button top*, and you may not get the manufacturer's runtime, and your NCR18650B may have shorter life-span (note that this last point is pure speculations  as I do not have hard data to back it up).


----------



## Sen0rphil (Oct 29, 2016)

The ncr18650b is only rated for 6.8 amps discharge. The NCR18650ga is rated for 10 Amps. Can anyone chime in to how they think the ga NCR chemistry cell would perform against the INR olight 'samsung 35e' which is rated for the same discharge current? The Ga cell seems to hold voltage better under load, just look at the graphs. Overall capacity is similar.


----------



## mrheosuper (Oct 29, 2016)

Actually, i have tested my X7 with ncr18650be(unfortunately, none of ncr18650b is button top)
And it seems like it stucks at 5000 lumen( when i try to enter turbo-s, it will go back to turbo mode, if i try again, it will be a little brighter, but not as bright as turbo-s)
Looklike i need to buy some keeppower imr 20A/3000MAH. I hate the low capacity one, because this light is Amper Hunger


----------



## mrheosuper (Oct 29, 2016)

In my opinion, Olight should use 4s Li-ion, which will reduce the amper require to the half
That means you can use almost every 18650 genuine cell


----------



## Sen0rphil (Oct 30, 2016)

I've decided I will use my ncr18650ga unprotected cells and use a 5x1mm neodymium magnets with super glue around the edges to hold in place. This should work well. Can't wait to receive the x7!


----------



## LOUSYGREATWALLGM (Oct 30, 2016)

mrheosuper said:


> Actually, i have tested my X7 with ncr18650be(unfortunately, none of ncr18650b is button top)
> And it seems like it stucks at 5000 lumen( when i try to enter turbo-s, it will go back to turbo mode, if i try again, it will be a little brighter, but not as bright as turbo-s)
> Looklike i need to buy some keeppower imr 20A/3000MAH. I hate the low capacity one, because this light is Amper Hunger


Same here. Stuck at Turbo until my GA arrives :sigh:


----------



## mrheosuper (Oct 30, 2016)

actually, it can go to turbo-s only with fully charged battery
after a few minutes, you will be stuck at turbo


----------



## Bucur (Oct 31, 2016)

I have the same problem with 10A rated cells. The details are here:

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?424912-Batteries-for-Olight-X7-Marauder


----------



## marcinkov (Oct 31, 2016)




----------



## Sen0rphil (Nov 24, 2016)

People! Olight now ship the X7 in NEUTRAL WHITE TINT!!! 😀👍👍


----------



## aginthelaw (Nov 24, 2016)

Anyone want to buy my cool white so I can get this (neutral makes me weak in the knees)


----------



## richbuff (Nov 24, 2016)

aginthelaw said:


> Anyone want to buy my cool white so I can get this (neutral makes me weak in the knees)


Please see: http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/forumdisplay.php?144-WTS-Flashlights-and-Parts and also please see: http://www.candlepowerforums.com/IconLegend1.html and offer your light.


----------



## LOUSYGREATWALLGM (Nov 24, 2016)

richbuff said:


> Please see: http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/forumdisplay.php?144-WTS-Flashlights-and-Parts and also please see: http://www.candlepowerforums.com/IconLegend1.html and offer your light.



:candle: Didn't know they have changed the rules for selling used flashlights here. Thanks for the heads up

@aginthelaw
Did you know the NW is only -500 K vs the CW?


----------



## Sen0rphil (Nov 24, 2016)

I will send beamshots of the Nw X7 when it arrives!


----------



## Sen0rphil (Dec 6, 2016)

Ok guys I have some news for you. I have just received my X7 neutral white which is the latest batch from the factory. It has perfectly centred LEDs and no flaws unlike my last one which I returned. The tint is beautiful and slightly Rosy. 

Now here comes the interesting part , the driver has been modified to my last one. There is a very slight visible pwm when I I adjust my shutter speed settings around the 500/sec but it is very unobtrusive and not visible at all in the normal photo and video mode so in real life most people wouldn't pick it up when taking pictures of videos.

Now the most interesting part, I was doing some runtime tests last night with the Samsung 30q cells, I was using as a room light at 3000 lumens for more than an hour, then tested turbo and Turbo S outside just to try and drain them as much as possible to see if Turbo S would stop working. Turbo S just kept working through the whole test, then I decided to put the batteries on the charger. Their resting voltages were 3.5v and it charged 2 amps into them. 

It will be very interesting how far it can discharge before Turbo S doesn't become available, but this is very interesting and an awesome change in my eyes.


----------



## EDness (Dec 7, 2016)

Sen0rphil said:


> I will send beamshots of the Nw X7 when it arrives!



Let's see it!


----------



## Sen0rphil (Dec 12, 2016)

Neutral White. Love it so much.


----------



## Sen0rphil (Dec 12, 2016)

Cool white


----------



## LOUSYGREATWALLGM (Dec 12, 2016)

Can I ask what camera settings did you use on both photos? Auto/Manual?

Thanks for the photos, btw.


----------



## marquesb51 (Dec 13, 2016)

Hello,
I'm new at this forum and don't know much about flashlights, so I had a question:

manufacturer of this light states the turbo S mode stands up for 2,5 minutes. Do you know what type of regulation drops down the output after approx. 2,5 mins.? 
For example: If I go turbo S in winter temps., the overheating circuit kicks in later (or never, because batteries will drain sooner).
So I think there is another regulation, that drops down the output. 
Can someone explain what regulation and what can be it's purpose?

Thank you very much!


----------



## Thorfire Flashlights (Dec 14, 2016)

*Re: Olight X7 Marauder unboxing (3x XHP70, 4x 18650) review in progress*



maukka said:


> Still, you can melt styrofoam with the head... so don't leave the light unattended on Turbo S. Glad my runtime box started smelling bad.
> 
> This happened in under 2 minutes.


So,what happened to the flashlight? I mean how is the light.


----------



## Sen0rphil (Dec 15, 2016)

NW and CW X7.

Camera: Galaxy S7 Edge
ISO: 50
Shutter Speed: 2s
White Balace: auto with CW, manual on NW to reflect tint closest to reality. 

Photos taken on a different night.


----------



## Sen0rphil (Dec 17, 2016)

I just ran turbo S 9000lms for approx 25 min without dropping down with Samsung 30q cells. I used water cooling (putting under tap every 2-3 minutes). It only took about 5 seconds of running water for the flashlight to be cool again. I'd say there is a Great thermal path to LEDs. 

This was after a 25min walk on low. After 25min on turbo S, it stepped down to turbo due to lower battery voltage. 

BTW I Love the NW tint.


----------



## Swedpat (Dec 17, 2016)

The neutral white option of this light is definitely attractive...


----------



## MonkY (Dec 19, 2016)

Hi everyone! I want to buy this beast, but first can you please tell me if there is a way to instant go to Turbo S mode? Or you can get there just by going through the other modes?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## moldyoldy (Dec 19, 2016)

MonkY said:


> Hi everyone! I want to buy this beast, but first can you please tell me if there is a way to instant go to Turbo S mode? Or you can get there just by going through the other modes?
> Thanks in advance!



From "off", a double click will provide the Turbo level. Another double click jumps to Turbo S, assuming the cells are capable. I do not know of any method to bypass any prior mode to jump directly to Turbo S.

Note also that Turbo S requires not only capable high-discharge cells, but the cells need to have an adequate charge level. What is the exact voltage that the cells have to maintain to support TurboS? unknown. A tester would have to use a separate power supply to ascertain that - and with appropriate high-current leads and contacts to the head. The springs for the cells are much stiffer than 'normal'.


----------



## Fusion_m8 (Jan 25, 2017)

Do you have both the CW and NW versions of the X7?? Does the NW version appear to have less lumens than the CW version?

BTW, those photos look like they were taken somewhere in Australia.... but I could be wrong.



Sen0rphil said:


> NW and CW X7.
> 
> Camera: Galaxy S7 Edge
> ISO: 50
> ...


----------



## Sen0rphil (Jan 25, 2017)

I had the cool white but had a few other little issues with it so I shipped it back and got a full refund. I then got the neutral white on a black Friday special $70 cheaper and I absolutely love everything about it. I will probably be upgrading to the x7r though! 

Yes this is in Central Queensland, Australia


----------



## Fusion_m8 (Jan 26, 2017)

Good ol' QLD!! X7R is said to be 12000 lumens... but the new X9 will be 25000 lumens.... Harkin Fell!!!!


----------



## Sen0rphil (Jan 27, 2017)

Nice to see an aussie flashlight maniac around here .

The only thing I'm objecting about the X9 is the rediculous floody nature of the light, as that amount of like and 25k lumens would wash out everything in close distance, and there would be little usability in throw. I would have liked to see deeper reflectors and at least 500-600m throw. I'll definitely keep my eye on it though


----------



## Octavian (May 1, 2017)

X7R will came with a price and beside this you must be aware that 12000lm from 4 - 18650 cells and 3 XHP70 leds will not improve the step down or the overall runntime. 

I like to see something powerful but little stable than something nice for impression but not reliable in a real situation.
But Olight till now thought to both of this and succeed to give nice combinations


----------



## Octavian (May 6, 2017)

maukka said:


> Someone on the other forum asked, what is the output on Turbo S when the batteries are not full.
> 
> Here's runtime on turbo s with ~50% depleted batteries, charged to 3.9V. Total lumen-hours are about half.
> 
> ...


There are many IMRs which can sustain 10A with no issues, but little IMRs which can provide a high voltage to 8-10A load.

If X7 have protection discharge on board, I don't see the point with protected cells in it. I didn't see any good IMR cu PCB to provide same voltage under a same load with an unprotected IMR.
PCB have a big voltage influence under high loads.

If I understand correctly, with factory cells, at 3,9V can not provide the turboS any more.

With Samsung 30Q cells even at 3,6V turboS can be activated. 
Also I find that Samsung30Q cells are better than 35E under high loads , after HKJ tests 30Q have higher voltage then 35E at 10A load (~3,4 vs ~3,25V )


----------



## Octavian (May 6, 2017)

_The thermal stepdowns happens when the surface is at 54-56°C. The increase in output is not instant if you start cooling the light off after it has already stepped down due to heat.

_Maukka: By curiosity I measured the temperature on TurboS (no fan) same results , head temp. ~55C and body~52C .
But what I find different (or I didn't understand correct your measurements ) to my X7 the turbo and TurboS can be activated almost instantly, head temp ~52C and turboS is available, when reach 55C it makes the step down, in few seconds temp go down to 50-52C, if I go thru first levels, or I turned off and on, turbo+turboS is available at this temperature.


----------



## moldyoldy (May 8, 2017)

FWIW: ref difficulties with maintaining the TurboS output level even with correct cells.

I use my X7 with the Olight-supplied 3500mah cells for some evening walks. I was noticing wide variations in how fast the output dropped out of, or did not achieve the TurboS mode. Bringing along a DMM only frustrated me with the variations. Sometimes the OC voltage was in the 4.1+ range with no TurboS mode.

then I realized that the stiff springs for the cells had a better reason than just a no-bounce contact during jostling. a tight electrical contact is needed to support the high current flow at TurboS. So I used liberal amounts of DeoxIT D5 on all of the springs and battery contacts, even though they seemed clean. Suspicions confirmed. my copy of the X7 can now hold TurboS mode down in to the OC 3.9x volt range or even lower. as always, YMMV!


----------



## JimAShaw (Dec 11, 2017)

*Bright light vs coyotes*

I would love info from those of you that use bright lights vs animals.

My wife and I walk the two dogs in the evenings. My wife uses a walker so she is not able to help.

Here is the situation: In our area there are coyotes and a few neighbor dogs have been taken as a coyote tidbit which freaks out my wife.

Therefore, I walk both dogs, carry an Manker MK34 for look out and my wife wants me to also carry a 36" long, sharpened pole for added protection. All this plus pick up dog poop.

Which brings my light vs animal question.

I have been considering an Olight X7vn which has 21,000 lum.

Do you think an X7vn turboS mode would be so bright that pointed directly at a coyote plus yelling would startle the animal enough to turn him away that I could eliminate the 36” protection pole?

.


----------



## Keitho (Dec 11, 2017)

*Re: Bright light vs coyotes*

I love my X7vn, and don't ever pass up a reason to recommend it to others...but, in my area, coyotes are not particularly skittish, and don't seem affected by light of any brightness. But, some coyotes (especially young ones in my area) are generally skittish about my presence, whether I shine light on them or not. So, if the light makes your wife feel safer, and you'll get some enjoyment out of it, I'd say pull the trigger. 

For what its worth, I tend to split lights into different jobs and carry methods, rather than finding one do-it-all. Besides the lights backing each other up in case of a failure or dead battery, I can match the performance and UI to the exact need. For example, I often ride a bike or walk at night, and can be seen with a headlamp to light my way, and a holster or pocket carrying a more powerful thrower (hands free unless I identify a specific need). I bet you could pimp out that walking stick with a plastic bag dispenser, your X7 holster, a place to store some backup cells, a little hook for hanging full bags, a tripod mount for your BLF Giga-thrower...maybe that's a little much!

Best of luck!


----------

